# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Learning Arabic

## MiddleEast

I will be travelling to the Middle East am wondering about the language barrier. I am not gifted with learning new languages but try to learn the basics. But will there be any great need for anything much more than this in the Arab countries? Are some countries more forgiving than others?


Does anyone know any good web sites or language books that I could pick up?

----------


## GFI

Check this link which is really good for learning Arabic language http://www.madinaharabic.com/. Lots of people still learn from this website.

----------


## martinharis

Learning Arabic online is a good way. There are lots of online websites which can help you to learn basics of Arabic language. Sometimes, learning Arabic language seems a difficult task, and some people try to avoid learning it. However, one should start studying the alphabet, its grammar how to form short arabic phrases and basic arabic language vocabulary.

----------


## maximac

First let's talk about how important Arabic is, Today Arabic is spoken throughout the Arabian Peninsula, Iraq, Syria, Jordan, Lebanon, Palestine, Morocco, Tunisia, Algeria,.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Learn how to speak Arabic with lessons, courses, audio, activities and quizzes, including the alphabet, phrases, vocabulary, pronunciation, parts of speeches will help you.

----------


## davidsmith36

Learn Arabic perusing, Arabic written work and Arabic talking with these free Arabic words and sentences. You can listen to the Arabic sentences by tapping on the play catch. All words and sentences are talked by genuine Arabic locals and this helps you in taking in the right articulation

----------


## packers

Nice article really Appreciated.

----------

